# Herman Cain.........goodbye



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Looks like Herman Cain's mouth got a little ahead of his brain.

"Don't blame Wall Street, don't blame the big banks, if you don't have a job and you're not rich, blame yourself. It is not someone's fault if they succeeded, it is someone's fault if they failed," the ex-Godfather's Pizza CEO declared.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...re_not_rich_blame_yourself.html#ixzz1ZwmCAYPJ


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Looks like Herman Cain's mouth got a little ahead of his brain.
> 
> "Don't blame Wall Street, don't blame the big banks, if you don't have a job and you're not rich, blame yourself. It is not someone's fault if they succeeded, it is someone's fault if they failed," the ex-Godfather's Pizza CEO declared.


Yup, and I hope that doesn't get him into further trouble. 
Back in revolutionary France, when the protestors were confronted by Marie Antonette, (the queen), they begged her to help them .."the people have no bread" they are starving "your grace"..
She retorted matter of factly... "then let them eat cake!"

Of course, history will recall, she lost her head over that famous remark!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Uhh, I think that is exactly what the Republican base wants to hear from candidates.


----------

